# 3D arrows for 60 pound bow



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey fellas I am really starting to enjoy 3D shooting more and more and I want to get new arrows specifically for 3D. I shoot a 60 pound bow at 28" DL and would like to keep the arrows at 350 grain max. I am a huge Gold Tip fan and would prefer to stay with them. I have been looking at X cutters, series 22 and triple X shafts but the spine is whats confusing me. They all seem extremely stiff for a 60 pound bow. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## showard321 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gold Tip X cutters will work great. Mine are cut to 27.5" with 80 gr. Points and weigh 336.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

I shot 22's out of my setup for a long time. 55# 29" draw. It shot good, But I tried the Black Eagles Challengers 350's and it was a world of difference. It was a lot more forgiving and groups out to 50 yards a lot tighter.
Just a thought.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

showard321 said:


> Gold Tip X cutters will work great. Mine are cut to 27.5" with 80 gr. Points and weigh 336.


How many pounds are you shooting?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

dgirt said:


> I shot 22's out of my setup for a long time. 55# 29" draw. It shot good, But I tried the Black Eagles Challengers 350's and it was a world of difference. It was a lot more forgiving and groups out to 50 yards a lot tighter.
> Just a thought.


I will look into them. Do you know the total weight of your arrow and are they considered a "fat shaft"? Thanks


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Black eagle challengers for me and when I went to known distance I shot the magnums


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are wanting to be around 350 grains then shooting x cutters or series 22 is the way to go, If you choose the x cutters then using a 100 grain glue in and some razor feathers should get you really close. I think my x cutters were 360 grains at 28 inch shaft and razor feathers and 100 grain poins with shrewd bushings and g nocks. Now I shoot them with 125 grain points and they are 375 grains.

If you want to use a 125 grain point then you will need to go to the series 22 shaft to get close to that weight. Either one of these shafts will score and shoot awesome, I was skeptical at first because I was coming off of shooting 400 spine arrows and went straight to the xxx shafts with 150 spine and they tuned and shot awesome. I just couldn't get the speed at a nice poundage so I have backed off to the x cutters, they are plenty fat enough to cut some good lines and they shoot awesome.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

lunghit said:


> They all seem extremely stiff for a 60 pound bow.


It appears to me that GT does not worry about spine in its larger diameter target shafts. Having discussed this at length with Tim Gillingham, in summary, a well tuned bow will shoot any diameter or spined arrow as long as the arrow is not too weak. The goal is to tune nock travel down the center of the shaft. Once that is accomplished, any arrow should shoot well, because the center is always the center. Where this starts to break down is at longer distances. Then, spine may offer some forgiveness. Since the "fat" shafts are not intended for distance shooting, spine stiffness is no issue. This approach works well for me. Hope I've represented it clearly enough.


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

Gold Tip 22's and X cutters have worked very well for me over the years.

Terry Jr.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Some great info here and I appreciate all the responses. It looks like I will be going with either X cutters or the 22's.


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

26.5 draw 54 lbs 22's with 100 in the tip shoot great out to 50 plus. Good speed to even with short draw.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Mine are 27.5" with 100 glue in nibbs 335 grians. They are 22 dia. I like them because they have different spines.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I ordered a dozen X cutters. Thanks for all the help on this thread.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

I just built a dozen x-cutters at 361 gr (shaft 28.75, GT 90 gr glue in point, shrewd g-nock bushing glued-in, g-nock, and 2 inch blazers). I chronograph-ed them at 283.17 from a 60 lbs Hoyt with 30 inch DL.


----------



## showard321 (Feb 11, 2011)

New Breed Cyborg 62# 287 fps. 28" draw.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

A 27" 22 arrow with 130 up front will get you right above 350 grains.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I shoot 60# also and I shoot a lot of 3D I like the velocity 400 with a 100 grain nib and some 3D profile vanes or razor feathers you should be 320 /330 gr arrow.I got mine right at 300 gr with a 80 gr nib and razor feathers at 27 " carbon to carbon and accu nock.But if you need more dia the 22 series is a fine arrow.


----------

